# TNT Cheesy Appetizer Loaf



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

This recipe is adapted from Kraft Foods Magazine - it is very good and extremely quick and easy:

*Cheesy Appetizer Loaf*
3 Tablespoons mayonnnaise
½ teaspoon garlic powder
1 package natural mozzarella cheese crumbles
2 Tablespoons Spanish olives
1 loaf French bread cut lengthwise
Paprika

Preheat oven to broil.
Mix all ingredients together except paprika.
Put this mixture on the bread and sprinkle with paprika. 
Broil one minute  6" from heat - or until cheese melts to your desire.
Slice and serve - warm is best!


----------



## Constance (Jan 20, 2007)

That looks very tasty, Michele. Don't you just love the Kraft Foods Magazine? It has so many good ideas, and it's free!


----------



## Candocook (Jan 20, 2007)

That is very similar to a recipe of mine called "killer bread.  Mayo, garlic and shredded cheese--monterey jack usually. Spread  on split bread and broil.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> That looks very tasty, Michele. Don't you just love the Kraft Foods Magazine? It has so many good ideas, and it's free!


 
I absolutely love that magazine too!  Killer bread sounds good too, I will try with monterey jack cheese.  This recipe reminded me of kadesma's artichoke appy bread, which is the  bomb!


----------

